# Bluebird question.



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm in Genesee county. When is the best time to put my Bluebird houses out?


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

My in laws leave them up all year long.They have bluebirds that nest there every year.I left mine up all year doesnt hurt a thing.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I leave mine up all year as well. They will use them for shelter when the weather gets really nasty.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Agree with the others and March is when the Males choose nesting boxes!


Old Fred


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Seen a BB checking one of the boxes out the 19th.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a pair or pairs inspecting the boxes on the garden fence posts today, beak full of nesting material. They were flying all over the place and couldn't keep track if I was looking at 1 pair or a few.
Tried taking a picture with my phone through the binoculars.

















Oh yeah, and we kept the sleds out in case winter isn't over yet...


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I put some fresh boxes out night before last and then my wife and I took the dogs for a run in the hay field and on the way back (about 1/2 an hour) a pair were already sitting on the fence taking turns checking out the new houses. I would say the sooner the better.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

So, if blue birds have already checked out the boxes but haven't nested in any by now...are they not going to be nesting in my boxes?


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

They will breed numerous times throughout the summer. I clean mine out as soon as the little ones fledge, and get more using the box soon afterwords. Keep them clean, and if they are in a good spot, they could become occupied at any time.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

CaseBones said:


> So, if blue birds have already checked out the boxes but haven't nested in any by now...are they not going to be nesting in my boxes?


A pair may use the box for their 2nd nesting. 

L & O


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

RDS-1025 said:


> They will breed numerous times throughout the summer. I clean mine out as soon as the little ones fledge, and get more using the box soon afterwords. Keep them clean, and if they are in a good spot, they could become occupied at any time.


I usually empty the box after the chicks fledge and spray with a pet bird pest spray to help reduce louse issues with the second nest.


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

CaseBones said:


> So, if blue birds have already checked out the boxes but haven't nested in any by now...are they not going to be nesting in my boxes?


My wife and I monitor a trail of 41 BB houses on Crab Orchard NWR in S IL from March-August each year. Never say never when it comes to bluebirds timing on nesting. Some houses are used repeatedly all season. Others maybe only one time. Who knows why or when? We, too, clean them out as soon as the young fledge and when we check them again a week later often have new nests. I've found eggs laid here as early as the first week in April but the eggs won't be hatched until around May 1. In one house for the past 3 years I've found 5 BB eggs by April 10 but never had one hatch until May 4. Seems they know when the frost free date is and won't set until then to limit losing the young to the cold.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Loos like I got a squatters.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Looks like 5.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

slowpoke said:


> View attachment 80073
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice box, why the bottom entrance? To keep house finches out?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

CaseBones said:


> That's a nice box, why the bottom entrance? To keep house finches out?


Yeah, I wonder if it would keep sparrows out. Been having a lot of problems with them despite thinning them with .177 projectiles.


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

CaseBones said:


> That's a nice box, why the bottom entrance? To keep house finches out?


Would never do that around here. Definite invitation to a snake or **** to clean out the nest for you.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

CaseBones said:


> That's a nice box, why the bottom entrance? To keep house finches out?


I think it's harder for other birds to use this 
box with the bottom hole. BB have no trouble.


----------

